# got my test results



## jeebise23 (Jun 8, 2015)

hey guys i just got my test results from using 100mg of testosterone cypinate and after 5 weeks i using that amount , my results were as follows  free testosterone = 155,total testosterone =686 i am44years old and my testosterone levels were really low, i am glad that they bounce back up as now i am pitching a tent most of the time thanks guy


----------



## DF (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats on the tents.

Welcome to UG!


----------



## Hardpr (Jun 8, 2015)

very good. glad your doing good.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 8, 2015)

Be careful, your inbox may contain quite a few requests for pics of your "tent"......


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrads! Other things such as mood and energy will be here soon, if not already. You should also keep an eye on your E2. I doubt it will be a problem where you are at but it's nice to know if you ever bump your test up.

Now make the most of it and attack the gym!


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats!  How are you feeling?  

As said, keep an eye on estradiol and hematocrit.


----------

